# Bootcamp imac mid 2011 snow leopard / windows7



## oliv30 (9 Mars 2018)

Bonjour,
j'essaie de me servir de la note apple pour installer windows 7 via bootcamp.
https://support.apple.com/kb/DL1720?locale=fr_FR

- j'ai une clef usb formatté en fat32 j'ai copié dessus le Logiciel de prise en charge de Boot Camp 5.1.5621

- j'ai une clef avec un iso de windows7 fait.
mais ca marche pas et la troisième étape de la note apple est surprenante 
" Sous Windows, recherchez le dossier Boot Camp enregistré sur le support USB que vous avez créé lors de l’étape 3, puis double-cliquez dessus pour l’ouvrir."

si j'avais windows déjà installé ...
merci de votre aide car je bloque dés le début !


----------



## Locke (9 Mars 2018)

oliv30 a dit:


> - j'ai une clef avec un iso de windows7 fait.


Désolé mais avec un iMac 2011 il te sera impossible d'utiliser un fichier .iso, il te faudra impérativement un DVD de Windows 7 gravé depuis un vrai PC. Toute autre tentative échouera.


> • Sous Windows, recherchez le dossier Boot Camp enregistré sur le support USB que vous avez créé lors de l’étape 3, puis double-cliquez dessus pour l’ouvrir.


Cette information indique que l'installation de Windows est terminée, qu'il faut connecter la clé USB, sous Windows utiliser l'Explorateur de fichiers et faire un double-clic sur le fichier Setup.exe qui procédera à l'installation des pilotes/drivers.


----------



## oliv30 (9 Mars 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Désolé mais avec un iMac 2011 il te sera impossible d'utiliser un fichier .iso, il te faudra impérativement un DVD de Windows 7 gravé depuis un vrai PC. Toute autre tentative échouera.
> 
> Cette information indique que l'installation de Windows est terminée, qu'il faut connecter la clé USB, sous Windows utiliser l'Explorateur de fichiers et faire un double-clic sur le fichier Setup.exe qui procédera à l'installation des pilotes/drivers.



Merci 
j'ai réussi à graver un dvd de windows 7 avec mon imac et l'installation s'est faite sans souci.
il doit me rester le problème du son mais je vais regarder les drivers.


----------



## Locke (10 Mars 2018)

oliv30 a dit:


> Merci
> j'ai réussi à graver un dvd de windows 7 avec mon imac et l'installation s'est faite sans souci.
> il doit me rester le problème du son mais je vais regarder les drivers.


Si tu relis ton passage...


oliv30 a dit:


> " Sous Windows, recherchez le dossier Boot Camp enregistré sur le support USB que vous avez créé lors de l’étape 3, puis double-cliquez dessus pour l’ouvrir."


...il faut donc connecter ta clé USB et sous l'Explorateur de fichiers dans le dossier Boot Camp tu recherches le fichier Setup.exe et tu fais un double-clic dessus.


----------



## oliv30 (10 Mars 2018)

C'est ce que j'ai fait. le choix du bon bootcamp se fait sur le site d'apple mais en cliquant sur setupexe windows me dit que ce n'est pas le bon. j'ai installé les drivers 1 à 1 et là ils sont accepté (notamment le clavier ...)
néanmoins je reste sans son et la partie numérique du clavier filaire ne marche pas non plus.
question subsidiaire: est ce qu'une sauvegarde Time Machine ou carbon copycloner permet une restauration fonctionnelle de la partie windows (c'est une machine client qui doit se connecter sur un serveur donc j'aimerai avoir une version propre facile à reinstaller parce que mon lecteur de dvd il est un peu en fin de vie)


----------



## Locke (10 Mars 2018)

oliv30 a dit:


> j'ai installé les drivers 1 à 1 et là ils sont accepté (notamment le clavier ...)
> néanmoins je reste sans son et la partie numérique du clavier filaire ne marche pas non plus.


Windows 7 n'est plus suivi par Microsoft et ne propose donc plus de mise à jour. Sous Windows dans le Gestionnaire de périphériques, s'il y a un problème une icône en forme de triangle jaune avec un point d'exclamation sera affichée devant le pilote fautif. Un double-clic dessus, il faut faire la mise à jour et redémarrer.


oliv30 a dit:


> question subsidiaire: est ce qu'une sauvegarde Time Machine ou carbon copycloner permet une restauration fonctionnelle de la partie windows (c'est une machine client qui doit se connecter sur un serveur donc j'aimerai avoir une version propre facile à reinstaller parce que mon lecteur de dvd il est un peu en fin de vie)


Négatif, la seule sauvegarde possible sera avec le logiciel Winclone.


----------

